# MAC in selfridges, Manchester



## kat2a3 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, just about to introduce myself in the newbie section..
But i was just wondering if anyone here works at the MAC counter in selfridges in Manchester? Please reply if so, I really need an artist in store that i can get help/advice from who will understand what i want, as its really stressful for me when it comes to make up & the right stuff for me, thanks in advance


----------



## JoeyEmma (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't work there but the last time I went and had a makeover a girl called Jordan did it and she was great.

If you are planning on spending £25 or more phone up and book a makeover. That way you will get about an hour of one to one and they can actually go over what you want and put it on you. Its well worth it. 

The big windows in Selfridges are amazing as you can see what things look like in real life as opposed to under stupid false lighting. It stops you having to take back half your makeup once you see it in natural light.


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 30, 2008)

I think there is a member here who works at MAC in Selfridges, Manchester. If I remember rightly it's Shorty.

To be honest though I'm sure if you went into the store any of the artists would be more than willing to help you. That's what they're employed for! I've been there before and even though it was SO busy a really lovely girl gave me quite a bit of her time and answered all my queries. Other than that perhaps take JoeyEmma's advice and make an appointment, then you'd have ample time without feeling rushed.

Other than that pose questions here on Specktra. It's always useful to gather other members opinions, thoughts and advice on various products.


----------



## ujaw (Apr 5, 2011)

hi does any one no what phone number i can contact the mac makeover in selfridges on?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2011)

ujaw said:


> hi does any one no what phone number i can contact the mac makeover in selfridges on?


	0800 123400 if you call that i am sure they could put you through to the mac section perhaps?


----------

